

What types of documents are needed for software testing? - jayphilips
http://www.jayphilips.com/2010/03/12/what-types-of-documents-are-needed-for-software-testing

======
consultutah
I'm biased, <http://testplanmanagement.com>, but I think you need to document
your test cases and the results of every pass through those testcases.

